# torx bolts for seatpost clamp and seat?



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

an amigo of mine had locked up his bike outside the grocery store with one of these:










an excellent lock no doubt. but the thief had thought ahead and brought his own allen key and removed the thomson seatpost married to a lovely brooks swallow-

that was $300 in about 4 seconds.

So I'm thinking it's likely an ingenious theif will carry common wrenches to obtain his quarry, so why not attach my lovely bits with uncommon fasteners?

I've searched around but not found any torx bolts which would fit the bill. Is there a reason that I would NOT want to use these bolts? maybe something like this:


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

finger51 said:


> an amigo of mine had locked up his bike outside the grocery store with one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see any reason why not, except if the thief is carrying a bike multi-tool, it'll likely have a torx too.


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

I used seatpost lock like this when was in college, or used to carry my seatpost and seat to classes. Unfortunately when thief saw that nothing can be removed easily he just cut my cables and cable housing (brakes and shifters) with bolt cutters out of frustration and damaged my front shifter.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gevorg said:


> I used seatpost lock like this when was in college, or used to carry my seatpost and seat to classes. Unfortunately when thief saw that nothing can be removed easily he just cut my cables and cable housing (brakes and shifters) with bolt cutters out of frustration and damaged my front shifter.


man that sucks. oh well, we do what we can.

In my researching I've found a couple of good suggestions: pin torx bolts, and super gluing a BB into the hex bolt head. I think I'm going to look for the pin torx bolts first.

I had one of those saddle leashes several years ago- It works, I just am not a big fan of how it looks.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

forget the torx bit and see if you can find a square drive bolt. Highly uncommon in the average thiefs toolbag.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, I've even got the driver for it! 

I'll tell you though that is a tough bolt to find! in metric fine thread no less!


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

Good luck, and when you find them please let me know. I did an online search a couple weeks ago for the same reason and I couldn't find anything except for sockets and wrenches.

EDIT: Well it looks like you have to contact those that sell the bolts...Looks like you have to know your stuff too. Took me a while to figure that you need to click on the pics to advance (aarons).
http://www.aaronsgeneralstore.com/
http://www.thomasnet.com/products/security-screws-72828007-1.html

And good luck if you decide to filter through that mess!


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"forget the torx bit and see if you can find a square drive bolt."

I'd have to go along the lines of eatdrinkride. A torx head bolt can be undone with an Allen key (used to do it on rotor bolts). A small leash is the best idea, surely, as at least it still allows the rider the benefits of a QR clamp.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

I forgot to add- there are some products out there like the seat leash, but that goes into the seatpost itself (ie a SFN or some sort of wedge you pound in) and drops a thingamabob down the seattube w/ a wire attached to both... you then install a long bolt into the water bottle so the seatpost can't be pulled out cuz the 'thingamabob' can't be pulled past the long bolt. 
I've got some of these old stock in my parts box, don't remember what they're called though.

it's a decent stealthy way to lock the seatpost to the bike, but still doesn't take care of the saddle... and if they've got a hex wrench & time to take out the longer cage bolt....:madman:


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Fill the allen heads with five minute epoxy. It's a bi*ch to get out, but it'll foil all but the most determined thiefs.


----------

